# URGENT ; Dog eaten cough sweets



## CazD (17 July 2011)

Left the dog in the car for a few mins this morning and when i got back she'd eaten about half a pack of Soothers cough sweets, including the outer wrapper and all the sweet wrappers (the grease-proof paper kind of wrapper that doesnt mulch up when wet). Typically its a Sunday and only the emergency line is available at the vets.  Should I contact the vet as an emergency?


----------



## Meandtheboys (17 July 2011)

Not ideal......why is it always on a weekend!!

Our dog ate a whole packet of Lockets a few years age and he is still with us today, vet actually advised lots of walking ( keep his bowls moving ) and change him to a wet gravy type food for a few days ( he had eaten wrapers too ).


----------



## CazD (17 July 2011)

Thank you!  Will ring the vet now just to check.


----------



## lexiedhb (17 July 2011)

I'd ring em and see what they say but fingers crossed silly pup will be fine!


----------



## CazD (17 July 2011)

thanks to everyone.  Rang the vet who said doglet should be fine and the wrappers will just pass through her (yuck).  Its been 6 hours and she is still bouncing round the place and keen to go for a walk so i think we've been lucky.


----------

